
FCC will also order states to scrap plans for their own net neutrality laws - leotravis10
https://arstechnica.com/tech-policy/2017/11/fcc-will-also-order-states-to-scrap-plans-for-their-own-net-neutrality-laws/
======
plandis
> Senior FCC officials also provided some more details on the rollback of
> federal net neutrality rules. For the most part, all consumer protections in
> the 2015 net neutrality order are being eliminated. That goes beyond the
> core net neutrality rules that outlaw blocking, throttling, and paid
> prioritization.

> For example, _rules requiring disclosure of hidden fees and data caps will
> be overturned_. The FCC will relinquish its role in evaluating whether ISPs
> can charge competitors for data cap exemptions and will no longer oversee
> interconnection disputes that harm Internet service quality. For a longer
> list of what's being eliminated, check out this previous article from July.
> As we wrote then, numerous consumer protections rely on the FCC's Title II
> common carrier authority to regulate broadband providers, and those rules
> will go away as a consequence of Pai's plan to eliminate the Title II
> classification.

I'd really love to know how US citizens benefit from not knowing about hidden
fees or data caps.

This is straight up tyrrany. The people voiced their opinions overwhelmingly
in favor of net neutrality but those comments seem to be ignored and entirely
not even asked in other cases.

Someone needs to stop Pai.

------
featherverse
Just so we're clear next time some emotionally distraught person raises the
issue, this is why we have a 2nd amendment.

~~~
namlem
Why, are you gonna lead an armed march on the FCC office?

